# I need a good cooling system



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

I need the best possible cooling system you can get. I will be overclocking my CPU to about 4.0 ghz and be overclocking my video card pretty high also. Here is my current build. I need something that will keep everything cool. Will move hot air out. Move new air in. Price is not an issue, and these components can all be separate (obviously) Also, opinions on liquid cooling and if its good which one should I get??? Please post links. Thanks

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3746812&CatId=306

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2203982&sku=TSD-750AS

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4323576&sku=L12-1182 OEM

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3757080&sku=C13-6104

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4089664&sku=CP1-DUO-Q9400

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4410103&sku=G452-0004

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4397029&sku=B52-0287

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3198497&sku=C283-2032

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4352342&CatId=2534

Also, give me your opinion on my build. Its my first one  I hope for it to be good. I could not have done this without TSF. Thanks guys.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

I would rather have the Q9650 (its worth the 100.00)

the rest is perfect 



dont need water cooler ................ good water cooler is another $300.00 to $400.00 cant justify that unless your room temp is sauna like


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*



linderman said:


> I would rather have the Q9650 (its worth the 100.00)
> 
> the rest is perfect
> 
> ...


Ok, can you get me a link to a good one, I don't know good from bad? Also will this computer be up to date for the next 2 years or so?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

Also, my computer will be HOT. I will be OC'ing a video card, CPU, and ram. Are you sure I don't want a liquid cooler? If not a liquid can you point me in the direction of the best possible fans that will fit my case. Thanks


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

I would say 3 years ............... after that ? who knows .........ONLY YOU will tell if you are still SAS-if-ied


Danger Den or switch tech >>>>> LC


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*



linderman said:


> Danger Den or switch tech >>>>> LC


lol I love your little mottos. But seriously can you help me get the BEST possible cooling system I can money doesn't matter. Any type that will work and keep my PC under 55c with the overclocking. (Is that possible under 55c??)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=175&cat=4&page=1

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=261&cat=5&page=1

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=261&cat=5&page=1

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=53&cat=27&page=1

http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=387&cat=48&page=1


plus another $150.00 for misc tubing / coolant / fittings / Danger Den Tee-shirt (you get the idea)


PURE insanity ..................


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

money doesnt matter .................... youre gonna hand Dad back his credit card *SMOKIN*!





when the credit card statement comes in ............... your mother is gonna look like this : :ukliam2:


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*



linderman said:


> money doesnt matter .................... youre gonna hand Dad back his credit card SMOKIN!


No, I have 6k in paypal. I was pro at Halo lol. I made like 10k off of it and choose to invest in a new car(2005 Mustang GT) and computer! lol but it was a bit more than 10k total.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*



linderman said:


> http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=175&cat=4&page=1
> 
> http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=261&cat=5&page=1
> 
> ...



That is a ******* smack to the face lol. I wasn't planning on another 600-800. lol Want to just go with fans and heatsinks? lol Thanks


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

But in all seriousness, lets just get some good fans and heatsinks please. thanks. Links appreciated.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

cool ....................... let er rip dude


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*



linderman said:


> Danger Den Tee-shirt (you get the idea)
> 
> PURE insanity ..................


lmfao.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

dude .............. you said liquid ............... NOT ME


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

and yes 55C at max gaming is doo-able


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

just out of curosity ........... why you like tiger sooo much ?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*



linderman said:


> just out of curosity ........... why you like tiger sooo much ?


Because I find newegg harder to navigate and they make it so much harder to do everything. They don't categorize things well. Also I HATE mwave even MORE than newegg.

Tiger > Newegg You know its true.....


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*



linderman said:


> dude .............. you said liquid ............... NOT ME


Yeah but I was thinking something like: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3302740&CatId=499


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*



connor-53 said:


> Yeah but I was thinking something like: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3302740&CatId=499







JUNK ................ you'd be better off with a poodle that thinks he is a fireman! :4-dontkno:upset:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

tiger is ok ............... I buy stuff from them ............. their returns are a real "run around"


and shipping is alot slower ...............


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*



linderman said:


> JUNK ................ you'd be better off with a poodle that thinks he is a fireman! :4-dontkno:upset:


ok lol but can you find me like 2 good 120mm fans and a good cpu cooler? Like seriously I have no clue what to look for (lol). Sorry for asking for some much. But be a dear and do it for me. hahah


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

be a "dear" ............... ????


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4177137&CatId=1588


http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=674644&CatId=802




Tiger is like Walmart of computer parts ..................... top of the line stuff = poor selection


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

they dont even sell Antec computer cases ROFL


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

lol I would not mind buying from newegg, I just prefer tiger if you know of something better on newegg than sure ill take it....


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

you might want to look at antec 1200 case !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154001

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705004 >>>>> twice the air flow !

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043 >>>>> you wont have any space left in your room for the poodle though !


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160






full tower case with 1 fan at rear 140mm


1-230mm fan at top
1-230mm fan at front

1-230mm fan at side


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*



linderman said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835154001
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835705004 >>>>> twice the air flow !
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043 >>>>> you wont have any space left in your room for the poodle though !





linderman said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow amazing, I will most likely get those, they blow everything else out of the water. What about the case that has those 2 massive fans on the side that stick out you know what I mean???


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

all good stuff ................


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*



linderman said:


> all good stuff ................





post a revised shopping spec list .......do yourself a favor ............. get it all from the EGG ....... why hassle with two vendors ................ I dont reward a vendor that only sells budget chopping parts !


the premier vendors sell BOTH


----------



## chowder_pants (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

Sorry to butt in, but if you want air flow in a case, I dont know if you can do much better than this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&Tpk=haf 932
(1) 140mm fan and (3) 230 mm fans


If you just want to side vent your existing case and subscribe to the "bigger is better" school of though, may I present you with this

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...ent_Case_Fan_w_Black_Bezel.html?tl=g36c15s808


and of course, following the same school of thought....

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1134&ID=1777#Tab1

the pictures do NOT do this one justice. I saw it at Tiger's store last night....holy crap!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

the bigger fans push about 130cfm ........... but at half the noise of say the high rpm 120mm which moves about 100cfm at 3300 rpm................


personally I like the BIG full case of the coolermaster with the big fans ............ thats alot of air movement without incredible noise ........... full tower will give you plenty of space ............. that my choice of all 

that orb fan looks like a keeper too ................ but the tuniq 120 is a proven top of the heap ................not sure on the Orb ........ it will be good but it aint gonna beat the tuniq 120 for cooling >>>>> that is a nice looking cooler though *Chowder*!


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

Thanks guys I will look through everything and I will post an updated list.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

I looked it all over. And here what I came up with, its cheaper and seems better.

Mobo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372

CPU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041

Memory: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197

PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

Video Card: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102813

Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233026

CD/DVD Burner: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151173

Cooling Fan: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118003

Os: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488

Thermal Paste: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007

Now, a few questions.

1) I am keeping my current HD, can I use the OS thats on there? Xp Pro....
2) That CPU fan says people had trouble installing it, are the people that did it just stupid? Or is it genuinely hard to do?
3) That video card, is that a downgrade from my previously listed one?
4) What can I OC my Memory, CPU, video card to?

Thanks guys

- Connor


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

One more question, the case comes with fans should I replace those or are they god enough? And with the stock fans would the whole system run cool?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

Also, I can get this one for the same price a dif. CPU should I do it???

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115202

Would this run any compatibility issues with my current selection ^^


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

NO on the I7 cpu ............ decent motherboards for the I7 are $300.00

and you have to buy tri-channel ddr3 ram .........

they are still very buggy and having alot of memory compatability


and those are barely faster then your list above


Personally.................I would go with either One ATI 4870 or ONE 260GTX

the ATI 4850 is a good card ............. but not all games use the X2 cards efficiently 

really depends on the game you play 



your list looks very good .............. at this point we are splitting hair .....................



the only thing I am not "sold" on is the 9500 cooler ................... not really big enough in my book ............. its 92mm I would stick with something like the tuniq or zalman 9700 ........ cooler is not a good place to save $20.00



enjoy; youve done a good job on the research


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

I would give the case fans a try ...........before replacing them 

I think it will suite you needs just fine 


as for overclocked speed ...................I think you could expect to hit maybe 3.4 or 3.6 on that set-up .............. remember, quads dont overclock as well as the dual cores


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: I need a gtood cooling system*

So do you know of any good coolers on newegg? And what about a different better video card on newegg? Thanks


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

I came up with these;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118046

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118115

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106069

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835185062

Supposedly they are all HUGE, would they fit in my case??


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814161265


or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130372


I would take the 260 for $189.00 


here is the cooler


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

they will all fit in your case


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202007


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the zalman 9900 is overkill IMHO

the 7700 is too small


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

I will get these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130372

And the cooler is a toss up between 2. Give me your final opinion pick one please, they both seem great.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202007
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019

I personally think the 2nd one will radiate heat better. But I don't know much about coolers.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

Also, about my current OS. Can I use that or do I need a new one. I have XP pro sp3???


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

Also, will that video card fit in my mobo??

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...E GA-EP45-UD3L ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail

Thats the mobo is the card to big?


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

Or this video card.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801


Linderman, please look at what I posted and choose for me so I can get a final list.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

Will my current OS Windows Xp Pro thats in my current HD work with my new rig???????????????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ok


get zalman 9700

either video will work (260 or 4870)............... all the video cards will work on your motherboard 

its more up to the case then it is up to the motherboard ................ yes they will both work for you


as for your win xp OS ........... where did it come from ? if you bought the XP cd from a store like newegg etc ................ then yes you can move it to the new rig


if the XP cd / OS came from a pre-built computer OEM system like dell, gateway, HP etc etc etc ............ then no you wont be able to activate the OS after the hardware swap


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

Dam I have to buy a new OS, what would you suggest? As far as Xp/Vista (which version) (32 or 64 bit)?? Thanks


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

Or should I wait it out for windows 7?? That comes out in the fall right???


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Run on the beta of Win 7 then you can just buy a copy when it comes out and input your serial keycode ............. I am somewhat sure


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> Run on the beta of Win 7 then you can just buy a copy when it comes out and input your serial keycode ............. I am somewhat sure


Didn't they stop the beta?? If they didn't, where can I get it from?????????


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is the final list. I WILL NOT CHANGE ANYTHING (except the PSU maybe!)

Video Card- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102801
CPU Fan- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118019
Mobo- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128372
CPU- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115041
RAM- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197
Case- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233026
DVD Drive- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827151173
Thermal Paste- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835100007
Os- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488

And now for my last few questions!
Will 850 Watts be able to power all that??- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009

Or do I need a whopping 1000watts?

Do you see and compatibility issues? Or does it all look good?


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

you should be good on 850watts of juice. I'm running good on 750watts see system specs to left.
<<<<

As for your overall system it looks good no incompatibility's that I can see


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

YES the 850 not only has the power .................... it has power for future upgrades also!



its a sweet deal .......................... pull the lever!


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

linderman said:


> YES the 850 not only has the power .................... it has power for future upgrades also!
> 
> 
> 
> its a sweet deal .......................... pull the lever!


I just ordered  I will take some pics when everything comes and its set up. Thanks very much for all your help everyone I really appreciate it.


----------

